
Firefox Nightly on Mac OS decreases power usage by 3x - Vinnl
https://mobile.twitter.com/whimboo/status/1168437524357898240
======
GeekyBear
It's worth mentioning that these power savings come as a result of the first
of several changes that are being worked on, so more improvements are yet to
come.

I know it's been a huge amount of work to move from OpenGL to Core Animation,
but it's already proven to be well worth it.

------
Mathnerd314
IIRC Safari has the best power usage on Mac, not sure why Chrome is the only
comparison.

~~~
atonse
Agreed. I've been using Safari for years because it was much more energy
efficient than Chrome. I'd like to see how these numbers compare to Safari.

------
techstrategist
I’m very excited to finally seriously consider switching back to Firefox full-
time.

~~~
stunt
What are the main reasons for you to not use it today?

~~~
techstrategist
I never felt the impetus to switch back. A few years ago I used Chrome for
performance, add-ons, and syncing, then I moved to OSX and use primarily
Safari. When I tried firefox here the performance seemed poor so I didn't try
it for long.

------
sergiomattei
Amazing news. This was the bug preventing me from switching over!

